# Fresh pics today of my planted discus tank



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Anybody have any comments on how I might improve the looks/ layout/landscape/plant types, etc., of this tank - ??
Link:

FTS-Osaka260 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

looking great Paul. Can't wait to see you add the driftwood you got from me added to the tank.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank!
What are you using on the background to cover the back of the tank with?


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I'd LOVE to have a tank that looks that good!!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking discus and tank set up Paul....thanks for posting it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

very very nice.. looks almost professional


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it has good potential, i think a foreground plant would helpout alot with the scape. Maybe a HC, or UG, or something similar. That's my own preference. Good scape so far, lots to build on


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice looking tank set-up and discus you got there


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I took the liberty of pasting in your image so it's easier to see and also comment on.

I like the framing effect of the Vals on the left and that's what I tried to do with my planted 20 until they got out of hand and I had to remove most of them.

The first thing that I might do different is to plant something in front of the wood or hide the base with a few choice stones so that it looks more natural instead of having such a sharp line against the sand. The Corkscrew Vals might work well for that (although they are a bit invasive) or maybe tufts of Blyxa Japonica. The second thing I would do it to hide the UV sterilizer and intake of the AC with tall Vals or stem plants so that they are not so prominent.

I really really like the dark blue background though and wished I had done that instead of black, now that I see yours.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for your encouraging comments, pdoutaz, Francis, TCR, and clintgv.

Dave: I like your manzanita wood - just trying to figure out how to fit it in without things looking too cluttered. I think I'll need to cut them down into smaller pieces.

TN23 - It's just a plain dark blue LFS background material.

Nicklfire - Thanks - what is HC or UG ? - I want to look into it.

Gary - Thanks for your thoughtful suggestions - I'll look up Blyxa Japonica & I like the idea of some choice stones in front of that left side driftwood - I had C/S Vals in front of it - but they did spread (got invasive) out too much, got messy & I removed them.
I've since removed the UV Sterilizer - it was only in for a couple of days & didn't do much of anything.

These are great thoughts, guys - Thanks again.
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, and BTW, Gary, I too previously had the black background. 
Then tried 3 different shades of blue, and went with the darkest one. Much better than the black - more natural & makes the fish & plant colors really pop. I'm sticking with it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Oh, and BTW, Gary, I too previously had the black background.
> Then tried 3 different shades of blue, and went with the darkest one. Much better than the black - more natural & makes the fish & plant colors really pop. I'm sticking with it.


Thanks for the tip. Wonder if i have time to change it on my cube.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

What size is your cube, Gary ?
Would love to see pics of it when you get it to where you're ready to show it.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's beautiful! The cories look happy with the soft sand, too.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Morainy
Yeah, the Cories are a lot happier than when I had them in fairly large-sized gravel that wasn't exactly "round" - had a lot of sharp edges.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> What size is your cube, Gary ?
> Would love to see pics of it when you get it to where you're ready to show it.


100 gallons or so. 30x30" by 24" high, so technically not really a cube. I've been journaling it, but it's been a bit stale as I've traveling been lots for work...but the tank should be together in 2 weeks. Here's the journal:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, Gary - what a tremendous thread & great journal - don't know why I haven't noticed it before. That's going to be some fantastic tank when it's done - can't wait to see the finished product !!!
I see you've already painted 2 sides black - guess that rules out the dark blue, huh ?
I know you've heard this all before - but you just HAVE to seriously consider putting discus in there ! If you do decide to move in that direction, you know you can call on me for any assistance you may wish.
Best,
Paul


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's a bit too late to scrape it all off. I'm going to go with black for now....but there's always the next tank. Once the tank is together, the L134 and L47 are going in there, plus L333, L340, and some Calico bristlenose and maybe an L137. After that, it's a whole pile of tetras. Once it's all stabilized, I'll see about this flat fish.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Gary - it's 11:00 p.m. - I just PM'd you.
Paul


----------

